
Softbank is buying robotics firm Boston Dynamics and Schaft from Alphabet - ElHacker
https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/08/softbank-is-buying-robotics-firm-boston-dynamics-and-schaft-from-alphabet/
======
adammck
So disappointing that Google (disclosure: my employer) couldn't figure out
what to do with these incredible companies. Let's hope Softbank can put them
to better use.

